# smartctl, ide/sata disks and periodic question



## kisscool-fr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have a server with 3 disks. I installed smartmontools and added 
	
	



```
daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ad1 /dev/ad4 /dev/ad6"
```
 to the /etc/perdiodic.conf file.

In the daily reports i receive, the results are not showed in the same manner. 

For ad4 and ad6 disks the results are like this 

```
Checking health of /dev/ad4: OK
Checking health of /dev/ad6: OK
```

Whereas, the result for the ad1 disk is 
	
	



```
Checking health of /dev/ad1: === START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 family
Device Model:     ST3250820A
Serial Number:    9QE7QF99
Firmware Version: 3.AAF
User Capacity:    250,059,350,016 bytes
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   7
ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is:    Mon Aug 16 03:03:42 2010 CEST
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
See vendor-specific Attribute list for marginal Attributes.

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82)	Offline data collection activity
					was completed without error.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		 ( 430) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					No Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (  92) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   088   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       151475299
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   095   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       46
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   089   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       843353840
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   082   082   000    Old_age   Always       -       15979
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       54
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   061   040   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 39 (Lifetime Min/Max 37/42)
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   039   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       39 (0 20 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   061   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       132543123
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     11826         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     11734         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

I added at the end of /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf file :

```
/dev/ad1 -a -m my@mail.addr
/dev/ad4 -a -m my@mail.addr
/dev/ad6 -a -m my@mail.addr
```

The diference between the 3 disks is that ad1 is an ide disk and ad4 and ad6 are sata disks.

I don't see any error for ad1 so i don't understand why the result isn't just 
	
	



```
Checking health of /dev/ad1: OK
```
. 

I have another server with 4 ide disks and the results are showed in an another manner with a smartd.conf similar to the the first server

```
Checking health of /dev/ad0:

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED


Checking health of /dev/ad2:

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
...
```

Maybe someone can explain me why the results are different and what to do to have similar results for all drives. 

Thanks.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Aug 16, 2010)

After further invetigation, i found the /usr/local/etc/periodic/daily/smart file. Tried to understand what the script does and i know now why daily status isn't just reporting OK. 

The problem comes from this line 
	
	



```
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   061   040   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 39 (Lifetime Min/Max 37/42)
```
.

What is it exactly for ? And how can I reinitialize this raw ?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Aug 17, 2010)

I googled a lot to find a solution and I have found this is not related with an IDE or SATA disk but with the manufacturer or firmware of the disk wich is a seagate. 

Here the guy says that he has contacted Seagate and they told him there is not possible to reset the value of the attribute.

I'll leave it like that for the moment and replace it later.


----------

